# 2010 HCA Speed Pro x10



## slagtown_dfa (Feb 5, 2010)

i have a 30" draw shooting 60# and 365 grain arrow getting 303


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

dang good speed right there!!!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to return your pm. I am shooting mine at 60 lbs with a 410 grain arrow and 27" draw. I am getting 278 FPS with that set-up. The bow is smooth on the draw in the review I did I was shooting it at 60 lbs and pulling it laying on my back with no problems very quiet and very little vibration on the shot. It really wants to go when you have it at full draw. If you creep it will try to take off. If you wanna shoot one let me know when your in the area and you can test mine oue. I'll set it all up for you and we can chrono it. I'll have an Iron mace any day now as well


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds good man. Thanks


----------

